# Probleme mit Freenet



## rootssw (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab’ ein paar Probleme bezüglich des Freenet DSL-Zuganges.

Situation:
Ich hab’ mich in den letzten Tagen im Internet nach guten DSL-Tarifen umgeschaut.
Dabei kam ich natürlich auch auf freenet.de.
Das Angebot „FlexiFlat“ schien dann auch genau das zu sein, was ich suchte:
-T-DSL 3000 fähiger Tarif
-Unbegrenzter Traffic (es kann vorkommen, dass ich unter 5 GB oder über 20 GB pro Monat verursache)
-Kostenloser WLan-Router mit Modem

Da konnte Anbieter wie T-Online oder 1und1 nicht mithalten (nach meinem empfinden) und ich war festentschlossen mein bisheriges Analog-Modem gegen DSL auszutauschen.
Ich wollte aber noch bis August warten, damit ich den nächsten Lohn auf der Bank hab’ und nicht durch eine verfrühte Rechnung in Bedrängnis gerate.

Doch dann rief mich gestern ein Freenet-Mitarbeiter an und offerierte mir das besagte Angebot.
Da ich sowieso vorhatte zu freenet zu wechseln (hatte allerdings noch keine Gelegenheit mich über die Firma selbst zu informieren (Kundenservice, AGB, etc.)) und der Mitarbeiter die meisten meiner Bedenken ausräumen konnte hab’ ich zugeschlagen.

Unter anderem hat mir der Mitarbeiter auch erzählt, dass es möglich sei, einen UpStream von über 192 kBit/S zu haben. Ferner hab’ ich ihn sogar darauf angesprochen und danach gefragt, ob es mit dem Tarif möglich sei, einen UpStream von 512 kBit/S zu realisieren, da ich von einem solchen Angebot (Upgrade) der T-Com hörte, mir aber auch bekannt war, dass es mit einigen Tarifen anderer Anbieter Probleme gäbe.
Der Mitarbeiter meinte: „...das ist kein Problem! Mit dem Tarif kann man jede derzeitige ADSL UpStream-Rate anwenden...“.

Soweit schien alles gut zu sein, doch als ich mich näher über freenet informieren wollte, hab’ ich folgende Sätze auf den freenet-Seiten entdeckt:


 

Das widerspricht völlig den Aussagen des freenet-Aufschwatzers, mit dem ich am Telefon sprach!
Also bin ich noch einmal auf freenet.de gegangen, um die Nummer der Info-Hotline ausfindig zu machen.
Da viel ich aus allen Wolken! 1,24 €URO/Min. für eine 0190er Nummer?!
1. viel zu teuer
2. 0190er Nummern sind bei meinem Anschluss sowieso gesperrt (und mit Handy – noch teurer)

Also die 0180er (immerhin nur 0,09 €URO/Min. – ist es nicht eigentlich gesetzliche Vorschrift, dass man eine Kostenfreie Rufnummer zur Verfügung stellen soll (hab’ ich vorhin in einem Forum gelesen – vielleicht auch nur quatsch)) Nummer gewählt.
-	Warteschleife
Nochmal gewählt:
- Warteschleife
Nochmal gewählt:
- Warteschleife

...

Nachdem ich nun etliche Male dort anrief und vergeblich hoffte einen Mitarbeiter an die Strippe zu bekommen bin ich wenigstens 6-7 €URO für die Sch... Nummer los geworden.

Also mal gegoogelt:
>>Freenet Kundenservice Problem<< (und da ich ja einige eher „unhöfliche“ Forum-User kenne, hab’ ich auch noch „sch...“ und „Abzocke“ eingegeben ;-)  )

Und da fand ich ein Forum-Eintrag mit dem Link zu einer Seite, die ehemals die Domain „freenetbeschiss“ ihr eigen nannte (wer Freenet-DailUp-User ist, wird Probleme damit haben, diese Seite aufzurufen ;-( ).

http://abzocke.planetaclix.pt/home.htm

Ich fiel abermals aus allen Wolken! Aber diesmal gleich vom „siebten Himmel“ in die Hölle!

Ich denke jetzt schon ernsthaft darüber nach, von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch zu machen und zu einem anderen Anbieter zu wechseln.

Deswegen frag’ ich hier mal nach, was ihr davon haltet, bzw. würdet ihr mir davon abraten, zu freenet zu gehen?
Noch ist ja Zeit und ich kann noch zurück.	
Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## dadiscobeat (3. August 2004)

Spar nicht am falschen Ende. Geh zu nem guten Anbieter und du hast keine Probleme am Hals ...

Hab auch erst von Freenet auf T-... gewechselt. Für mich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------

